# Octoberfest At Tempe This Sunday



## BjornJ (28/9/10)

Who's up for a german sausage and beer this Sunday?

I know there's a couple of us going already on Sunday to the Octoberfest at Concordia, near the Tempe train station.

http://www.concordiaclub.org.au/octoberfest.html 


And remember, Monday is a day off


----------



## vykuza (28/9/10)

BjornJ said:


> Who's up for a german sausage and beer this Sunday?
> 
> I know there's a couple of us going already on Sunday to the Octoberfest at Concordia, near the Tempe train station.
> 
> ...




I love the Concordia club! It's staggering distance from my place too. I'll check with the Powers that Be.


----------



## BjornJ (1/10/10)

Ok, so a couple of us are meeting at the Tempe train station at 12, then meeting Nick/Edgecliff_brewer at the club.
Anyone else who wants to have a chat over a German beer when there, we;ll be the 3 or 4 guys with a stroller trying to not look like 3 men and a baby.







Bjorn


----------

